# what books do you read??



## Minster (Nov 14, 2009)

hi all. just a quick question from em  what sort of books do you like to read?? (if you do read that is) i myself like to read a lot of historical books, but i must say that i do also have a book that i read all the time (yeah i know you know what book it is) lol


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Nov 14, 2009)

historical novels - i love anything by bernard cornwell

I'm reading American Psycho at the moment, next one on the list is Love Lies Weeping by Anne Herries, a bout the english civil war

And of course, archaeology books. My favourite is 'Two Men in a Trench' as it deals with battlefield archaeology.


----------



## Minster (Nov 14, 2009)

wow i see your a bit of a book worm salmonpuff lol

i to love books about historical places and people. i also like ernest hemingways poetry books. i think he can describe things in a very unique way


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Nov 14, 2009)

Minster said:


> wow i see your a bit of a book worm salmonpuff lol
> 
> i to love books about historical places and people. i also like ernest hemingways poetry books. i think he can describe things in a very unique way



lol yep, I've usually got my head in a book! Not so much at the moment though as I'm trying to write a 50,000 word novel in 30 days


----------



## Minster (Nov 14, 2009)

lol thats a bit of a big challenge that!!! i dont really like writing things (not to good when i need to plan a sermon lol) i tend to try and read at least one book every 2 days.


----------



## katie (Nov 14, 2009)

I guess you like reading the Bible then Minster.

I don't read much, but I recently read 'Into the Wild' - Jon Krakauer.  It's a true story and it was really good.


----------



## Minster (Nov 14, 2009)

lol how did you guess katie. i tend to read the bible to make sure i have my sermons ready and accurate. other than that i do love poetry.


----------



## katie (Nov 14, 2009)

Minster said:


> lol how did you guess katie. i tend to read the bible to make sure i have my sermons ready and accurate. other than that i do love poetry.



I'm psychic lol 

I like poetry and used to read it, but it was Spike Milligan hehe.


----------



## Minster (Nov 14, 2009)

lol psychic then?? must be a good thing lol

i like spike milligan to, but hemmingway is my fave read


----------



## twinnie (Nov 15, 2009)

i read a lot of autobiographys i am sooooo nosey and i love harry potter sad i know lol


----------



## Steff (Nov 15, 2009)

I love real tense thrillers , i also love a good autobiography .


----------



## Minster (Nov 15, 2009)

i like autobiographies to.

which is the best one you have read steff??? twinnie??


----------



## Steff (Nov 15, 2009)

Minster said:


> i like autobiographies to.
> 
> which is the best one you have read steff??? twinnie??



mine has to be martine mcCutcheon(played tiffany eastenders)I like them when the person has had a tuff childhood and turned there lives aroudd for themselves.


----------



## twinnie (Nov 15, 2009)

well i loved the peter kay one he sooo funny but also the gordon ramsey was good too my brother in law is writing a book about growing up in glasgow and so far really good
steff i loved the martine one too have you read the kerry kotona or the jade goody ones?


----------



## Steff (Nov 15, 2009)

twinnie said:


> well i loved the peter kay one he sooo funny but also the gordon ramsey was good too my brother in law is writing a book about growing up in glasgow and so far really good
> steff i loved the martine one too have you read the kerry kotona or the jade goody ones?



No hun i aint but i will endevour to get jade goodys , infact it is on my xmas list and think M.I.L is getting it for me.


----------



## twinnie (Nov 15, 2009)

steff09 said:


> No hun i aint but i will endevour to get jade goodys , infact it is on my xmas list and think M.I.L is getting it for me.



when you read jades one have the tissues ready i was crying my eyes out reading it


----------



## Steff (Nov 15, 2009)

twinnie said:


> when you read jades one have the tissues ready i was crying my eyes out reading it



yes there the kind of books i really get my teeth into .mind you they is a book on the market at the minute but i cant remember what it is called or by whom i saw it in morrisons 4 weeks ago it was going for ?4 but i just wish id bought it now been doing my head in since.really annoying when i have brain freeze


----------



## twinnie (Nov 15, 2009)

i love weepy ones too my hubby laugh at me crying my eyes out 
i suffer from brain freeze all the time my memory is terriable lol


----------



## Steff (Nov 15, 2009)

twinnie said:


> i love weepy ones too my hubby laugh at me crying my eyes out
> i suffer from brain freeze all the time my memory is terriable lol



snap@hubby hun the only thing my o/h reads is the footy section in the paper.


----------



## Minster (Nov 15, 2009)

i havent read any of them auto's, but i did love the frank skinner one. it was funny but also told about how he grew up. really good read. im a bit strange when it comes to books as i will read virtually anything lol


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm a voracious reader, I like murder mysteries, science fiction, history and biographies of folk who interest me. Plus, books on art and music. If it's the only thing available. I'll read the cornflakes packet. I'm constitutionally incapable of going into a bookshop and only buying one book.


----------



## Minster (Nov 15, 2009)

lol have you ever read the biggest book of stories?? (yeah the bible) i think if you are not religious then a lot of people tend to overlook it, but if you forget it is about religion then you will find it is a really great read


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 15, 2009)

I have read it from a history viewpoint but I'm not a believer.


----------



## Minster (Nov 15, 2009)

i do find it a really a good read as i say even if your not religious 

best books i have ever read though have to be hemmingways poetry books


----------



## Caroline (Nov 16, 2009)

My favourite books are The Lord of the Rings (Tolkein) The Earthsea Trilogy (Ursula Le Guinn0 Terry Prachett books, fantasy and science fantasy. although I've been known to pick up the odd historic novel and the odd historic romance Liked The God of Small Things (Arundati Roy) and an odd assortment of other things. I will not read Mills & Boon unless I'm ill and need a little eye candy.


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm a Pratchett fan too Caroline. I think it's absolutely tragic that we're losing him to such a terrible disease. My prefect Christmas Present would be The Luggage and some dried frog pills.

I love the Harry Potter books as well.


----------



## katie (Nov 16, 2009)

Minster said:


> lol have you ever read the biggest book of stories?? (yeah the bible) i think if you are not religious then a lot of people tend to overlook it, but if you forget it is about religion then you will find it is a really great read



I have read parts.  Some of it's a bit homophobic, but still a good read


----------



## Twitchy (Nov 16, 2009)

Love books!!  Recent (ok, past 10 yrs or more!) favs include any of the Aubrey-Maturin series by Patrick O'Brien (set in the napoleonic era RN), the No 1 Ladies' Detective Agency series ( Alexander McCall Smith) or historical novels set around the Tudor period.  I also have to confess (!) to loving Jane Austen's books...Pride & Prejudice being my favourite! 

Earlier favs included The Famous Five (yay for Timmy the dog!), the Narnia books by C S Lewis, and almost anything from the Penguin classics series!  

Failing that, as someone else said, cereal packets, etc etc!


----------



## Minster (Nov 16, 2009)

Twitchy said:


> Love books!!  Recent (ok, past 10 yrs or more!) favs include any of the Aubrey-Maturin series by Patrick O'Brien (set in the napoleonic era RN), the No 1 Ladies' Detective Agency series ( Alexander McCall Smith) or historical novels set around the Tudor period.  I also have to confess (!) to loving Jane Austen's books...Pride & Prejudice being my favourite!
> 
> Earlier favs included The Famous Five (yay for Timmy the dog!), the Narnia books by C S Lewis, and almost anything from the Penguin classics series!
> 
> Failing that, as someone else said, cereal packets, etc etc!



i like the pride and prejudice too  have to confess it is the only austen book i have been able to read


----------



## twinnie (Nov 16, 2009)

AlisonM said:


> I'm a Pratchett fan too Caroline. I think it's absolutely tragic that we're losing him to such a terrible disease. My prefect Christmas Present would be The Luggage and some dried frog pills.
> 
> I love the Harry Potter books as well.



haha a fellow fan i have all the potter books and movies everyone thinks that i am sad


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 16, 2009)

twinnie said:


> haha a fellow fan i have all the potter books and movies everyone thinks that i am sad



It's the pure escapism and incredibly well written stories I love about both authors. Plus Pratchett's wacky sense of humour. The sheer scale and scope of their imaginations is incredible


----------



## twinnie (Nov 16, 2009)

AlisonM said:


> It's the pure escapism and incredibly well written stories I love about both authors. Plus Pratchett's wacky sense of humour. The sheer scale and scope of their imaginations is incredible



have to admit hadnt read that much of pratchetts  but love jk


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 16, 2009)

twinnie said:


> have to admit hadnt read that much of pratchetts  but love jk



You have to be careful about reading them in public. All the chortling and sniggering, and the odd ROFL, could get you locked up in the nearest funny farm.


----------



## twinnie (Nov 16, 2009)

AlisonM said:


> You have to be careful about reading them in public. All the chortling and sniggering, and the odd ROFL, could get you locked up in the nearest funny farm.



thats it i will have to get down to the library and get me some i love a good chuckle


----------



## am64 (Nov 16, 2009)

i am reading timescape by kurt vonnegut at the moment nearly there...I loved his slaughterhouse 5 as well.
i spent time as a librarian in local girls private school a few years ago 3-11year old and had a ?3000+ book budget wow i had lots of fun making the library the cool place to be


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 16, 2009)

Well I never thought I would add to this thread, as all I read is bar menus!

However it got me thinking, okay apart from the fact that I do wish that I could/would read more, what books I remember that were half decent over the last few years or more...

I read 2 or 3 of Harlan Coben novels very good even kept me turning the pages.

London the novel, by Edward Rutherford, biggest book I've ever read!

Frank Skinner autobiography, must have been good I remember I read it!

Oh I once read the introduction to the international version of the bible, that was long enough! Haven't read the bible cover to cover, or infact much of it for many years! Although we do own 2 copies.

Interesting discussion cheers Minster


----------



## am64 (Nov 16, 2009)

i didnt really start reading again till in my late 20's after doing so much education my brain was fried and i found it difficult to concentrate..who said education was good for you!!
ps spike milligan is my favourate poet xx he was and still is brilliant!


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 16, 2009)

am64 said:


> i didnt really start reading again till in my late 20's after doing so much education my brain was fried and i found it difficult to concentrate..who said education was good for you!!
> ps spike milligan is my favourate poet xx he was and still is brilliant!



Late 20's cool! Maybe I'll start reading again soon then


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 16, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> London the novel, by Edward Rutherford, biggest book I've ever read!



Yup, that one makes a grand doorstop. Was a fascinating read though.


----------



## am64 (Nov 16, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> Late 20's cool! Maybe I'll start reading again soon then



do it rossi..its great for the imagination and the soul to escape into a really good book... the way i conquer my concentration problem was to not worry about having to read and understand every word..just go with the rythmn of the language and soon youll realise you've been taking it all in. 
One of the first book i read when i starte dto read again was arther ransomes coot club...its rediculosy old fashioned but very exciting and just got me into the swing of it all!!


----------



## Steff (Nov 16, 2009)

i must admit i really got into reading while at school all the enid blytons books had me enthralled and beatrix potter , then i had a gap and took up reading again when i was 21


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 16, 2009)

The only time I ever stopped reading was while the Big D was getting a grip on me and I gave up on just about everything. I'm back to it now though. I read all the Enid Blyton's too and who was it wrote the Nancy Drew stories?


----------



## am64 (Nov 16, 2009)

i used to read the girls at school enid blytons when i was librarian...the ones about going to the seaside in the gypsy caravan as the yr1 were doing project about holidays in the past...they used to find it amusing....hard boiled eggs for tea !! no macci Ds!!


----------



## Steff (Nov 16, 2009)

AlisonM said:


> The only time I ever stopped reading was while the Big D was getting a grip on me and I gave up on just about everything. I'm back to it now though. I read all the Enid Blyton's too and who was it wrote the Nancy Drew stories?



harriot S Adams?


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 16, 2009)

am64 said:


> do it rossi...just go with the rythmn of the language



You reading latin or something???

I try ever summer when we go away but fail! I fall asleep or forget what I read, if the radio/tv is on I can't concentrate or if people talking! I'm just useless!! 

I once bought two books to try and sort it out, one to improve memory, one called speed reading! Well guess what I barley dented them!

Anyway at the moment any spare time I'm bloody well digging holes in the garden

Maybe when I hit my late twenties (again!) I'll try some classics! (maybe a chianti!)


----------



## Steff (Nov 16, 2009)

I think you cant beat a good read , just zone out and get into the book it relaxes as well as anything and it certainly is more interesting then taking the other half to bed HAHAHAHHA


----------



## am64 (Nov 16, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nancy_Drew
there ya go...yeah the older girls loved that and sharon creech ..good aswell


----------



## am64 (Nov 16, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> You reading latin or something???
> 
> I try ever summer when we go away but fail! I fall asleep or forget what I read, if the radio/tv is on I can't concentrate or if people talking! I'm just useless!!
> 
> I once bought two books to try and sort it out, one to improve memory, one called speed reading! Well guess what I barley dented them!)





noo the speed reading is what f*** my reading up!! try something interesting anything ....pokemon taught my son to read as he got fed up of asking us what it said!! not meaning u should start with pokemon !


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 16, 2009)

I've had to start reading those chick lit books and flipping celebrity magazines.   

I absolutely love the thriller books, my favs are Scarpetta (Patricia Cornwall), the alphabet murders, I'm waiting for U is for........ to come out (Sur Grafton), Jonathan Kellerman, Lee Child is one of my all time favourites, he features Reacher in them.  I also love the Harry Potter books.

But three months after moving into my new house (nearly two year ago now) my new neighbour went mental.  He beat her up and threw furniture around their house.  This was all at 3 am in the morning.   It sounded like gunshots but it was doors being slammed.  The police were called and they were both carted away, him in handcuffs.    The police came around to my house the next day to ask questions.  She only flipping had him back about 5 weeks later.

As I work in a criminal solicitors I type statements about all this sort of stuff and the amount of victims who run and knock on neighbours doors etc to escape.   I started having nightmares, big time, had to sleep with the lights on.   In the last six months I have the lights off again but I still can't read my favourite books.   My mind starts wandering.   Instead I have to read the chick lits as they are mind numbing.  Some are quite funny but I really want to finish the latest Scarpetta book which I started months and months and months ago.

I love reading.


----------



## am64 (Nov 16, 2009)

coo sound like a nightmare A


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 16, 2009)

Its ok now.  They argue but he hasn't battered her since nor her battered him.   Its just my head now.    I just miss my books thats all.


----------



## am64 (Nov 17, 2009)

another thing i did which you might find helpful is to read the same books as the kids...not to them but with them (sort of mini book club) then i could appreciate what they were reading...


----------



## Minster (Nov 17, 2009)

i have just bought john simpsons book not quite worlds end and i am looking forward to reading it


----------



## sofaraway (Nov 17, 2009)

I love reading crime books, but at the moment really can't concentrate to read, I read 5 books on holiday though and love it. I am off work next week and will try to read, I have a book by Tess Gerritssen and have not got past the first chapter after a few attempts, so will go for that.
My favourite author is possibly PJ Tracey- only written 4 books and the 5th is due out next year, can't wait.
Karin slaughter, val mcdermind, meg garner are other favourites


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 17, 2009)

Minster, did you say you read a book every couple of days!!!?? Just a thought I hope you're not spending loads a money but have joined a good local library, som elet you request new titles for them to buy!


----------



## Minster (Nov 17, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> Minster, did you say you read a book every couple of days!!!?? Just a thought I hope you're not spending loads a money but have joined a good local library, som elet you request new titles for them to buy!



ah i do actually buy all my books, but as i like to do my bit for charity i tend to buy them from the charity shops and also the church sale to which is where i got the john simpson book from. thanks for the recomendation to rossi_mac


----------

